# Thumbs2 system files & deleting data



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm confused. I followed the thumbs2 file to the end. Its like 20-25 files deep. I was running liberty for awhile and I safestrapped for a time being. I uninstalled safestrap re-bootstrapped and restored an old back-up. So far, so good. I formatted system, erased cache, userdata, dalvik, each x2 for good measure. Flaahed eclipse 1.2 and I haven't had issues, BUT at end the thumbs2 file, in etc are liberty.bsh, liberty.cfg, liberty_apps and safestrap files. And i'm sure there's more. Why are they still there?


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Although I cannot help with your problem this really belongs in the general section as this is not a development release. Good luck though


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

